# Iced Coffee Ice Cube ideas



## cappuccinochic (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok so the sun is shining and i have decided to make the most of it!

Just made some simple vanilla ice cubes to go into my Iced Coffee. Almond milk + vanilla + sugar.

I was wondering if anyone has any better ideas to add flavour?

Thanks,


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't use almond milk? it was one of the different varieties of "milk" we tried at the Bella Barista day and I don't think anyone liked it at all.

My suggestion would be to use your favourite variety of brewed coffee not espresso and either brew it onto ice or seal the container and leave in the fridge for a while. I haven't had an iced coffee in this country from anywhere that even came close to some of the varieties available in the fridges at garages in Australia. Although I shall be experimenting with my new Hario drip decanter when it gets warmer.


----------



## ariise (Jan 28, 2014)

This works well with espresso as a base

1) Make espresso with your favourite beans that taste good in milk

2) Leave espresso to cool down some so it's not 90C still

3) Put 4-5 icecubes in a tall glass. Pint glass works well

4) Pour cooled espresso over ice cubes. Add sugar.

5) Froth espresso with an electric hand frother/mini wisk to introduce air into the coffee and make a nice foamy top

6) Add water and milk to taste. Ice cream can be used as well as milk especially if you don't want to use sugar but prefer a sweeter tasting drink


----------



## cappuccinochic (Feb 19, 2014)

Tried that , very refreshing ! At the moment i'm trying my own take on starbucks/costa coffee style blended ice drinks. Try this ! ...

-Half a pint of ice

-Half a pint of milk- creamier the better !

-A shot or two of your fave espresso

-Shot of vanilla syrup (or your favorite flavor- caramel maybe?)

-Then mix on high power using a strong blender

enjoy !


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Alpro sells a vanilla version. Very good frozen in the mix!


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Sounds like a nice recipe! The weather is gorgeous outside (Manchester) and its frozen drinks and rose wine season!

ajk101- I've got the same setup as you except got it PID'ed and now have a LM basket. What beans do you use?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

cappuccinochic said:


> Ok so the sun is shining and i have decided to make the most of it!
> 
> Just made some simple vanilla ice cubes to go into my Iced Coffee. Almond milk + vanilla + sugar.
> 
> ...


Did someone say Vanilla Ice?

View attachment 6658


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

rice rice baby (couldn't help myself) lol


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

mrmike1 said:


> Sounds like a nice recipe! The weather is gorgeous outside (Manchester) and its frozen drinks and rose wine season!
> 
> ajk101- I've got the same setup as you except got it PID'ed and now have a LM basket. What beans do you use?


Where abouts in Manchester?

I have my hario cold dripper now.

Takes an awful long time to put a drink out though.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Where abouts in Manchester?
> 
> I have my hario cold dripper now.
> 
> Takes an awful long time to put a drink out though.


Ancoats. Hario? Looks cool, can you tell me more about it?

All this talk makes me wanna get out the Gaggia ice cream maker and make some espresso milk shakes.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Basically, water drips though the coffee at a rate of about 1 drip every 1.5 seconds.

You end up with very blunt coffee, origin notes are picked up, but tend to be general.

So it works well with big coffee.

It tends to under extract too, so body isn't massive and bitters are pretty hard to identify.

From what I can tell, anyway.

Put about 4 different coffees though it now.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Looks very cool! Not sure if the wife would agree cause real estate is valuable. The grinder, blender, sous vide water bath, toaster, kettle, deep fryer, microwave, Iberian ham lol.


----------



## sonia (Jul 2, 2014)

Have you try Instant Iced Coffee By Inventi ?

here is url http://www.inventicoffee.com


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sonia said:


> Have you try Instant Iced Coffee By Inventi ?
> 
> here is url http://www.inventicoffee.com


Hi if you are connected to this company then please contact Glenn re advertising rates in order to link the business again on posts

Cheers


----------

